# What lineage are you studying?



## yak sao (Jul 19, 2009)

I know the lineage of a few of you. But just out of curiosity, what lineage of WT/WC/VT do you/ have you studied?
Please don't let this turn into a p***ing contest.

I asked, so I guess I'll start.
Leung Ting lineage, began in AWTO/EBMAS under Emin Boztepe.
Now studying under Sifu Allan Fong, a former HK student of Leung Ting.


----------



## geezer (Jul 19, 2009)

yak sao said:


> I know the lineage of a few of you. But just out of curiosity, what lineage of WT/WC/VT do you/ have you studied?
> Please don't let this turn into a p***ing contest.
> 
> I asked, so I guess I'll start.
> ...



Hey Yak, you know what WT lineage I'm in. But yesterday, a buddy and I got together with another guy from a local (private) EBMAS group. A big strong guy with a great attitude. WE all had an excellent time. His teacher and mine are both cool with us sharing, as long as we keep it quiet. So I won't mention names. But I'm hoping the practice group grows to include other WC groups. If your head is in the right place, training with other lineages isn't a problem. (of course EBMAS _is_ WT and _isn't_ another lineage... just a different association with a different "attitude").


----------



## yak sao (Jul 19, 2009)

geezer said:


> Hey Yak, you know what WT lineage I'm in. But yesterday, a buddy and I got together with another guy from a local (private) EBMAS group. A big strong guy with a great attitude. WE all had an excellent time. His teacher and mine are both cool with us sharing, as long as we keep it quiet. So I won't mention names. But I'm hoping the practice group grows to include other WC groups. If your head is in the right place, training with other lineages isn't a problem. (of course EBMAS _is_ WT and _isn't_ another lineage... just a different association with a different "attitude").


 

Think how much better everyone would be without all the politics and "my si-fu can beat up your si-fu " crap.


----------



## sesvet (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm from the Leung Ting lineage. My Sifu trained under Tam Hung Fun in the 80's. 

With all this politics going on the only people who suffers will be those learning the art. Power and money will change alot of people.

All I'm concern is to learn as much as I can whether it is from WT, WC or VT. Sharing of ideas is how we grow which is a important part of the art which is why I thoroughly enjoy this forum.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm originally from Ving Tsun Museum so we had a wide array of Wing Chun that was taught. 

It went from the Moy Yat-Ip Ching Wing Chun: through Benny Meng
Chi Sim Weng Chun- Andreas Hoffmann
Hokkien Eng Chun- Kenneth Lin
Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun- Garrett Gee

But now as far as Wing Chun it's Garrett Gee- Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun- and Wudang Pai

and also Henry Chung- Tong Long Quan

And that's it...


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 19, 2009)

First 4 years, Zepeda, Bill Wong, Moy Yat, Jip Man.

Last 22 years, Zepeda, Francis Fong, Jiu Wan, Chan Mim, Chan Wah Shun.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 20, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> . . . . .Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun- Garrett Gee
> 
> But now as far as Wing Chun it's Garrett Gee- Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun- and Wudang Pai


 
Tensei85, I have the book written by Garrett Gee Sifu and Benny Meng Sifu titled 'Shaolin Kung Fu'.  Found it quite by accident and didn't realize it was about WC until I opened it just to see what Shaolin Kung Fu was.  It's a very good book, what I would call required reading for anyone training in WC.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 20, 2009)

zepedawingchun said:


> Tensei85, I have the book written by Garrett Gee Sifu and Benny Meng Sifu titled 'Shaolin Kung Fu'.  Found it quite by accident and didn't realize it was about WC until I opened it just to see what Shaolin Kung Fu was.  It's a very good book, what I would call required reading for anyone training in WC.



I agree, its a great read! And has a lot of interesting views even from a history viewpoint. However as with anything I'm never the type of person to say that one lineage is more accurate or has more merit than another. As far as that line of thought, I try to stay subjective and take interesting views from other lineages and practitioners as well. So for myself I believe we all have a piece of the puzzle known as "Wing Chun" and we all deserve mutual respect and even more to share our knowledge of Wing Chun. I know that's way off topic lol, but it's just something that's been on my mind lately.


----------



## profesormental (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine is Ip Man-Jiu Wan-Jason Lau  line with extra heavy emphasis on fighting. Also learned a lot from training in Ip Man-Leung Sheung-Ng Wah Sum-C.K. Chow lineage, heavy emphasis on correct positioning and movement.

Now I use heavy duty martial sciences which give me a very profound insight into the training of Wing Chun. This comes from the teachings of Dr. Ron Chapél, Dr. John LaTourrette and the Lamkin brothers mostly, and my own effort. The lineage is from Ed Parker, American Kenpo.

Thus my Wing Chun has very subtle differences that have meant the difference between getting a beatdown and not getting one. The differences are in the HOW of the forms. They are almost undetectable if not explained. The differences are in what I think is the Daoist philosophical application to martial activities.

So I guess now I'm working on my own contribution to Wing Chun without loosing the Wing Chun.

Hope that answers your question.

Juan M. Mercado-Robles


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 21, 2009)

profesormental said:


> Mine is Ip Man-Jiu Wan-Jason Lau line with extra heavy emphasis on fighting.


 
profesormental, how long did you train with SiBak Jason Lau?  As you know, he and Sifu Francis were very close at one time, training as teenagers and also hanging out together when they came to the U.S.

So you're not with SiBak Jason anymore?  May I ask why?


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 21, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> I agree, its a great read! And has a lot of interesting views even from a history viewpoint. However as with anything I'm never the type of person to say that one lineage is more accurate or has more merit than another. As far as that line of thought, I try to stay subjective and take interesting views from other lineages and practitioners as well. So for myself I believe we all have a piece of the puzzle known as "Wing Chun" and we all deserve mutual respect and even more to share our knowledge of Wing Chun. I know that's way off topic lol, but it's just something that's been on my mind lately.


 
I am a little skeptical about any one lineage claiming to be the original art of anything or unchanged since inception also.  It's just human nature to put your own twist on things or teach what you like best.  Everyone has their unique style or way of teaching that affects the outcome of any martial art to a student.  As long as the core theories, principles, and concepts are unchanged, there's nothing wrong in expressing the art it in our own way.  WC was designed so that each person could use their own skill and imagination, limited only by our own creativity.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 21, 2009)

zepedawingchun said:


> I am a little skeptical about any one lineage claiming to be the original art of anything or unchanged since inception also.  It's just human nature to put your own twist on things or teach what you like best.  Everyone has their unique style or way of teaching that affects the outcome of any martial art to a student.  As long as the core theories, principles, and concepts are unchanged, there's nothing wrong in expressing the art it in our own way.  WC was designed so that each person could use their own skill and imagination, limited only by our own creativity.



Definitely agreed. As far as history is concerned I remain subjective and somewhat skeptical given the nature of "oral histories" (legends). I believe everyone has an interesting take on the origins of Wing Chun, but I take what's useful and remain skeptical about the rest even based on my own lineage's perspective. But its great to know where you come from but it doesn't always help you get to where your going. ; )

But I agree with you 100%


----------



## naneek (Jul 22, 2009)

i train lo man kam lineage


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 23, 2009)

I've studied for two years under Sifu Armando Sainz (Sigung Bill Graves often made appearances at our school) who was trained by Sigung Carl Godwin. We are descended from Ip Man's line.


----------



## Domino (Jul 27, 2009)

Wing chun Ip Man !
Really enjoying it.


----------



## Martial_Dragon (Jul 27, 2009)

Yp Man / Leung Ting lineage under Sifu Hans Jörg Reimers (World Martial Arts Alliance).


----------



## geezer (Jul 27, 2009)

Martial_Dragon said:


> Yp Man / Leung Ting lineage under Sifu Hans Jörg Reimers (World Martial Arts Alliance).



If it's originally from Leung Ting, it would be a branch of WT (Wing Tsun) right? I know that WT has split into a number of different branches. Could you tell more about yours?


----------



## dnovice (Jul 27, 2009)

william cheung 3 years
moy yat 1 year.


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 28, 2009)

I won't tell anymore. lol!
When I find out, I might let you know.


----------



## Chuanfa (Jul 28, 2009)

Yip Man/Wong Shun Leung.


----------



## BlueVino (Jul 28, 2009)

yak sao said:


> I know the lineage of a few of you. But just out of curiosity, what lineage of WT/WC/VT do you/ have you studied?



Sifu Duncan Leung (the subject of this book, if you want a quick but fun read).


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 28, 2009)

Chuanfa said:


> Yip Man/Wong Shun Leung.


 
Where do you study?


----------



## qwksilver61 (Aug 5, 2009)

Formerly GM Leung Ting's lineage under Sifu Steve Brandon
currently EBMAS out of Miami Lakes south Florida


----------



## MattB (Aug 16, 2009)

For me it has been mainly Jiu Wan but i have had the chance to study others such as Ip Man/Moy Yat. 
What about Mainland styles orSouth East Asian like Cho Famly or Vietnamese? Anyone got any opinions or trining?


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 17, 2009)

MattB said:


> For me it has been mainly Jiu Wan but i have had the chance to study others such as Ip Man/Moy Yat.
> What about Mainland styles orSouth East Asian like Cho Famly or Vietnamese? Anyone got any opinions or trining?


 
MattB, what Sifu under Jiu Wan lineage?  There aren't too many of them that I know of here in the U.S.A.


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 17, 2009)

MattB said:


> For me it has been mainly Jiu Wan but i have had the chance to study others such as Ip Man/Moy Yat.
> What about Mainland styles orSouth East Asian like Cho Famly or Vietnamese? Anyone got any opinions or trining?



Hey Matt,

I've had some training in systems such as Chi Sim Weng Chun, Hung Fa Yi & touched hands with Pan Nam Wing Chun guys on the side. 

I would say the way that Chi Sim approaches training is more based on the "Kiu Sau" methods closer related to "Hung Kuen". They incorporate both Wai/Nei Gong training as well. Its really interesting though. Chi Sim utilizes the Sap Baat Kiu Sau or 18 Kiu Sau's. 

Hung Fa Yi utilizes "Kiu Sau", "Chi Kiu", & "Chi Sau" training methods in their syllabus. 

And in Pan Nam Wing Chun from what I've seen they utilize Qi Gong practices and the Chi Sau is more fluid and closer to Tui Shou similar to Pao Fa Lien's Wing Chun. 

But I've found all these systems incredibly interesting.


----------

